# paintwork



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

how can i find the colour or number of my 98 compass drifter 410


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Virtually impossible Kenny.

Even if you found the original paint code it would be unlikely to match very well because your paint colour will have changed slightly over the years.
Best plan is to take it to the nearest auto paint factors and ask them to match the colour for you.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi there the body is normally same colour as cab, unless its cab colour your looking for which will be on plate in engine bay or etched to suspension turret, poss eyt or eyc, body rarely hundred per cent match tho

mark


----------



## gtrck03 (Aug 20, 2008)

if its a fiat cab then fiat 249f should be a close paint match 8)


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*piant work*

thanks for the replies i will try the local body local sprayshop


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A big car paint shop will have a tool, a spectroanaliser, I think. They are not fool proof but may help. My van is metallic silver grey and despite many attempts no one has managed to match it yet. With a non metallic paint a good paint shop will probably be able to tint it to match, Alan.


----------

